# Mendocino County trees cut for marijuana garden



## FruityBud (Jun 3, 2008)

A Willits-area man could face criminal charges for allegedly destroying 37 fir trees, some more than 100 years old and on public property, to provide more light for a medicinal marijuana garden.

It looked like a bomb went off in the forest, said Mike Chapman, manager of the Brooktrails Community Services District, which oversees the forested Brooktrails subdivision adjacent to and just north of Willits.

Mendocino County District Attorney Meredith Lintotts office has asked for further investigation, but Lintott said Monday she recommends charges be filed against Peter Evan Godt, 32, for the damage.

Godt could not be reached for comment Monday.

Sheriffs officials said authorities called to Brooktrails in April found Godt using a chain saw to cut down the trees.

Godt, who holds a prescription for the medical marijuana he grows, said he was thinning the forest so a pot garden could get more sunlight, said Lt. Rusty Noe.

Its a perfect case of entitlement, Noe said, noting that most of the trees were not on Godts property.

Noe said that sense of entitlement has led to a backlash against marijuana growers in the county and to Measure B, an initiative on todays ballot seeking to limit the amount of marijuana individuals are allowed to grow.

About 15 of the downed trees were on Brooktrails 2,600-acre public greenbelt, Chapman said. Ten were on a neighbors land, and the remainder are believed to have been on Godts property, he said.

Godts fenced garden area also was in the public greenbelt, Chapman said.

Officials say Godt cut down about 30 trees, and those trees knocked down seven others as they fell.

Foresters continue to evaluate the extent of the damage, Chapman said.

Brooktrails board members and residents are outraged, he said.

Its pretty blatant. This is the worst case of public vandalism Ive ever seen, Chapman said.

Brooktrails is classified as a park, and none of its 4,000 residents is allowed to cut any tree over 6 inches in diameter without permission, he said.

The board does not allow large trees to be cut, Chapman said.

Were trying to preserve our park, he said.

Chapman also said the downed trees, scheduled to be removed next week, pose a fire threat.

Godt told authorities he planned to burn the trees hed cut, Noe said.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3v227n*


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 3, 2008)

Man thats going to be a sting for MMJ now. Remember to check your property lines before you do any extra yard work folks.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jun 3, 2008)

no, no, NO!

Do not sacrifice 100 year old trees for your own selfish needs.

I could grow enough "Medicine" in a 10' x 10' outdoor plot for three people for a whole year!

IMO deforesting or clear cutting...basically ANY negative effect on the environment to grow cannabis is wrong. Period.

Besides...tell me this guy was not planning on making a few bucks off it too.

Knuckleheads...you are ruining it for the rest of us.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 3, 2008)

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> Man thats going to be a sting for MMJ now. Remember to check your property lines before you do any extra yard work folks.



Or just use your neighbors yard.

Yeah no cutting trees please LOL. Another reason for hemp.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jun 3, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> Or just use your neighbors yard.


 Ha i know a few yards id like to plant full of clones and see how long it takes til the air raid sirens go off


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 3, 2008)

Fuckin greedy selfish pig, guarantee he's a Republican capitalist looking for quick $$$.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, at least the earth now has rotting wood and bark to decompose and provide nutrition for a multitude of insects and bugs and such. Unless he burned the wood, then damn.... 

I agree with all of you, what he did was really selfish. I'm sure plenty of birds and squirrels enjoyed playing on those trees. Not to mention the beauty of those age old trees and the healthy air they provided.


----------



## Roken (Jun 4, 2008)

I can tell you this, it isnt called the "green triangle" for nothing!!.  Money drives alot of good people into doing things they normally wouldnt do.  Im gana give him the benefit of doubt and pretend he was high as a kite, and just got a good idea and started hacking up what he thought was his own yard.  I mean it happens out there, i have a few friends there and you wouldnt believe how much weed is growing out there.  Its so much weed that the price of a pound going for 5,000us here, would sell for 1,500us there. Anyhow it was a bad move that was selfish, but i wana think it was accidently done while super stoned!.  I forgive the man, ticket him so he can pay his fine and drop the whole account.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 Roken.


----------



## Barrelhse (Jun 4, 2008)

Roken said:
			
		

> I can tell you this, it isnt called the "green triangle" for nothing!!.  Money drives alot of good people into doing things they normally wouldnt do.  Im gana give him the benefit of doubt and pretend he was high as a kite, and just got a good idea and started hacking up what he thought was his own yard.  I mean it happens out there, i have a few friends there and you wouldnt believe how much weed is growing out there.  Its so much weed that the price of a pound going for 5,000us here, would sell for 1,500us there. Anyhow it was a bad move that was selfish, but i wana think it was accidently done while super stoned!.  I forgive the man, ticket him so he can pay his fine and drop the whole account.  Peace and Love!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Roken.


 I'd prefer he gets 500 hrs of tree-planting as well as a stiff fine.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 4, 2008)

Barrelhse said:
			
		

> Fuckin greedy selfish pig, guarantee he's a Republican capitalist looking for quick $$$.


 
LOL not picking on you in the least honest I have thick skin and a sense of humor...it did make me laugh but believe it or not I'm a Republican who likes trees LOL. It's all good and honestly I did chuckle when I read it


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 4, 2008)

Burning trees to grow trees to burn trees.


----------

